# dormant seeding alfalfa



## Montana Red (Jul 24, 2011)

I was wondering if anybody has experience dormant seeding alfalfa, we have some old tired farm fields that need to be switched into hay. Problem is the field is really tough to get into in the spring. I was thinking about going in late fall or early winter and planting alfalfa and grass mix. Winters are cold here -25 below is not unheard of. Will be using a notill air seeder


----------



## maknhay (Jan 6, 2010)

I've done it for years in established alfalfa stands where there are drowned out spots or ares that excessive traffic takes it's toll. I usually wait untill just before the first snow or just after a light dusting so I don't know why it wouldn't work for you. I'll use a no-till drill most of the time but there have been cases where I'll work these spots up earlier in the fall to level out tracks and ruts. The times it don't work for me is when these low spots remain too wet the next season and the little buggers can't survive with their toes in the water too long. I did go ahead and spend the big bucks on Dairyland's Magnum 6 wet this year ( I jumped the gun and reseeded these problem areas right after second crop to get a jump on the situation) in hopes of a better chance of survival. ( A little dryer spring 2012 would help too > hope, pray and all that other stuff!!!)


----------

